# Real Time Simulation Game for Car Crash Lovers



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Free demo

http://www.gamershell.com/download_102365.shtml


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It should probably be said before anyone downloads it expecting a game; it's a tech demo in alpha build, not an actual game. Don't expect it to be 100% user friendly; the controls are awful and you can't change them yet and it's not optimized at all so will run like crap on most systems. It's still bloody good fun, though.


----------



## chadlcfc (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like it has the potential to be really good though. 

Would be interesting to see how far they can take it!


----------

